# Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2017)

```
<p>To further clarify the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/unreleased-canon-gear-has-appeared-for-certification/">certification post from yesterday</a>, we have been told what to expect announcement wise from Canon at the end of August.</p>
<p>Firstly, the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is scheduled to be announced at this time. We do not have any specifications or pricing at this time.</p>
<p>Secondly, “<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/unreleased-canon-gear-has-appeared-for-certification/">interchangeale lens 2</a>” will actually be three different lenses. We’re working on getting the focal length of the lenses. It doesn’t feel that they’ll be L series lenses and we’re not sure if they’re EF-M, EF-S or EF at this time.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BasXcanon (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Thank you for putting so much effort in this site.
But I would not be surprised if the new lens (2) are actually the current ef-m 15-45, 55-200 and 18-150 in white color.
The new Eos M20 will come in different colors as well. I just hope it will have a hotshot like the first Eos M classic.
2017 has been a cheap year for me until now, but I could use a new compact camera.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Finally! They're going to release the Canon EF-M 12mm f/2, EF-M 32mm f/2 and the EF-M 55mm f/2.8 IS macro 

PS: The flash will be a 270 EX lll-RT with master/slave capability 8)


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> It doesn’t feel that they’ll be L series lenses and we’re not sure if they’re EF-M, EF-S or EF at this time.



definitely not "L" with them being made in Malaysia.

PS my EF-M 18-150mm is made in Malaysia, not sure about any of the new EF-S lenses. the new 18-55 4-5.6 was made in Taiwan as were my other EF-M's.

Odds are it will be a cheaper consumer lens though.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Hoping atleast one of those lenses is replacement for EF 50mm Macro or EF 180mm macro. I really cannot justify 1699$ price tag of Sigma 180mm macro even though it is the best 180mm right on market.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Personally, I find the 85mm 1.2L II one of the most difficult lenses to hold without shake. It's the shape which makes my hold awkward and balance different than all other lenses.

I hope the shape of the 85 1.4 is a little longer, maybe not so "fat." Certainly IS will be a huge help, but even more so if the ergonomics are better.

Did I miss the memo showing what the new lens actually looks like?


----------



## bholliman (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



brad-man said:


> Finally! They're going to release the Canon EF-M 12mm f/2, EF-M 32mm f/2 and the EF-M 55mm f/2.8 IS macro



I hope you are correct, but I consider it a long shot.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



bholliman said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Finally! They're going to release the Canon EF-M 12mm f/2, EF-M 32mm f/2 and the EF-M 55mm f/2.8 IS macro
> ...




Long indeed. You'll have to forgive me, I smoked a little too much crack before writing that reply...


----------



## riker (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Funny how everyone has already given up on the 50/1.4 

I wish for a nextgen 70-200/4 as well as an EF-M version of it.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



riker said:


> Funny how everyone has already given up on the 50/1.4
> 
> I wish for a nextgen 70-200/4 as well as an EF-M version of it.



What's wrong with current 70-200/4? Both non-IS and IS are very sharp and especially IS version is basically sharp as it gets. Their pricing is also not probihitive, considering they're L lenses with amazing build and optical quality. Also EF-M version does not make much sense as dimensions would be very similar to a current lens with EF/EF-M adapter. You can't cheat physics


----------



## Woody (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

I am still hoping to see the EF-S 30 f/1.8 and EF-M 35 f/2 lenses.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32777.msg667856#msg667856


----------



## Khalai (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Woody said:


> I am still hoping to see EF-S 35 f/1.8 and EF-M 35 f/2 lenses



Indeed. Canon could get inspired at Fuji and along 22/2 lens, there could be 31/2 and 53/2 lenses as well. Canocron lenses


----------



## Mac Duderson (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

YES!!    This sounds like good ol Canon boldness. But where is a 28mm 1.4L BR!! That is a lens I'm dying to get.
I'm guessing the 3 others will be M mount for sure.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> Did I miss the memo showing what the new lens actually looks like?



Here you go.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

My personal votes for the three lenses:



EF 50mm f/1.4L IS USM


EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM


EF 50mm f/1.4 USM II

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> My personal votes for the three lenses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And why not EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM DO Macro 1.4TC while we're at it :-D


----------



## Jopa (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Jokes aside it would be really nice to get a combo 50/1.4 IS and 85/1.4 IS by the end of this year.


----------



## bf (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

It's time for a new EF-m! New prime please not a new color.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Jopa said:


> Jokes aside it would be really nice to get a combo 50/1.4 IS and 85/1.4 IS by the end of this year.



I wasn't joking.

My 50mm f/1.4 USM just died, and I'm buying a new one. Would have bought a 50mm f/1.4 IS USM, if Canon actually made one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss the memo showing what the new lens actually looks like?
> ...



Thanks. I guess I did see this and thought it was an "artist's rendition." Looks better balanced to me.

Also, AHSanford, refresh my memory--would you accept a 50mm 1.2L if it was as quick and otherwise practical as, say, the 35mm 1.4? I guess that extra, what, 1/3 f/stop, adds too much weight and cost?

Can't remember why you seem to oppose 1.2.

Cheers!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> My personal votes for the three lenses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah not happening.

especially given the country it's being made in.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



bf said:


> It's time for a new EF-m! New prime please not a new color.



probably not. considering it'd be coming out with the M20


----------



## slclick (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Hopefully it's the 46mm EF-S Macro we have all been waiting for with built in Wifi


----------



## Joules (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


That's not a picture of the Canon though, just a little joke I think . It is the Sigma 85mm 1.4 Art with a red ring and new logo photoshopped on top. It might still be pretty accurate, seeing that the Canon 35mm 1.4 L II is fairly close to the Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art in size, weight and shape. It is in fact a little big bigger and heavier even. Since this lens get's IS, I guess it is fair to assume it will be at least as large as the Sigma?

+1 on a new 50mm by the way. I don't use a lens from that focal length currently, but once I've adressed other parts of my lens collection a 50mm with a recent optical formula and decent price might add a finishing touch.


----------



## hne (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

I don't even dare guess the price of a Canon 85/1.4L IS USM lens. I just assume it'll be more expensive than the 35/1.4L II USM.


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



brad-man said:


> Finally! They're going to release the Canon EF-M 12mm f/2, (...)


If it's anywhere near the 11-22mm quality Wise, it's an instant buy for me (I allready have the samyang  )


----------



## paulrossjones (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

The 50mm f1.2 is a really weak lens that needs updating before the 85 imo. The look is nice out of it but its really soft on the edges, and worlds worse than my sigma 50.
If they could just keep the nice look of the canon 50, as shots look prettier with it, but improve its design to be sharper this would be great. Its not fair that the 16-35 has had 3 x updates while the 50 has been left on the wayside!

paul


----------



## Khalai (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



There has been 50/1.0L. Cost was about the same as Zeiss 55/1.4 Otus 



paulrossjones said:


> The 50mm f1.2 is a really weak lens that needs updating before the 85 imo. The look is nice out of it but its really soft on the edges, and worlds worse than my sigma 50.
> If they could just keep the nice look of the canon 50, as shots look prettier with it, but improve its design to be sharper this would be great. Its not fair that the 16-35 has had 3 x updates while the 50 has been left on the wayside!
> 
> paul



50/1.2L has uncorrected spherical aberration, which makes a great bokeh and OOF transition at the cost of sharpness and possible focus shift. They would have to go retrofocal, aspherical and with floating group as Sigma and Zeiss Milvus/Otus have.


----------



## Woody (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



rrcphoto said:


> probably not. considering it'd be coming out with the M20



But release of lenses doesn't follow conventional rules. Otherwise, the 85 f1/.4L lens won't be released together with the M20.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Woody said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > probably not. considering it'd be coming out with the M20
> ...



What rules?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> Also, AHSanford, refresh my memory--would you accept a 50mm 1.2L if it was as quick and otherwise practical as, say, the 35mm 1.4? I guess that extra, what, 1/3 f/stop, adds too much weight and cost?



If they keep it as small as the current 50 f/1.2L, I would consider it -- but I have zero confidence Canon will go back to the double gauss well another time. I believe the 85 f/1.4L IS and the next 50L will be flippin huge, like Art/Otus huge. _No thank you.
_
So my chips remain on the non-L 50 f/1.4 for me for nothing to do with speed or cost -- I think it will be kept small. I want 90% as good IQ as the best lens out there in half the size without needing to pull glass out and slow it down to f/2. We have that lens today in the EF 50 f/1.4 USM -- it just needs to be modernized.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also, AHSanford, refresh my memory--would you accept a 50mm 1.2L if it was as quick and otherwise practical as, say, the 35mm 1.4? I guess that extra, what, 1/3 f/stop, adds too much weight and cost?
> ...



Double gauss/Planar design for 50 mm has been currently obsoleted by Retrofocus/Distagon design, which is both longer and heavier. Sigma Art primes are fine example. Even Zeiss went Distagon with Milvus/Otus instead of their old Planar design, which was soft wide open and suffered from focus shift issues.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> Personally, I find the 85mm 1.2L II one of the most difficult lenses to hold without shake. It's the shape which makes my hold awkward and balance different than all other lenses.
> 
> I hope the shape of the 85 1.4 is a little longer, maybe not so "fat." Certainly IS will be a huge help, but even more so if the ergonomics are better.
> 
> Did I miss the memo showing what the new lens actually looks like?


Which camera are you using it with? It is a large, heavy lens and it really needs to be used with one of the bigger bodies such as a 5D or 1DX.
I use mine with a 5D mk 4 and it feels perfectly balanced, even if it is a rather heavy combination overall.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also, AHSanford, refresh my memory--would you accept a 50mm 1.2L if it was as quick and otherwise practical as, say, the 35mm 1.4? I guess that extra, what, 1/3 f/stop, adds too much weight and cost?
> ...



Speaking of wishes that don't come true... If Canon would make an f2 IS L lens in the normal range (preferably 45-50mm) weighing approximately 400grams, I would be thrilled. It would be my favorite lens for urban holidays. As much as I appreciated the 35 IS, it's not an L lens. It lacks in color, contrast, clarity, bokeh and build quality compared to the L standard. Sharpness wise it is good enough. 

Btw, I have the Tamron 45mm f1.8. I realized just this week that it focuses well with the center focusing point, but consistently bad when using of center AF points. :-\ Hopefully, this can be addressed with a tap in console...


----------



## Yasko (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Color etc is probably not that easy to judge, out of focus areas I am with you but build quality? Except it not being water spill resistant the build quality of that lense is top notch .
I have one myself and I can only confirm reports from reviewers all over the world, namely Dustin Abbott, Christopher Frost etc.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Yasko said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I have owned the 35 f2 IS. I know it's build. It is good, but seems less solid than the L lenses. When referring to the build I was mostly referring to the lack of weather sealing.


----------



## Phil995511 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

The 600 mm DO "L" F 4 would make my happiness, hoping it is light (maximum +/- 2.5 Kg) and not too long (+/- 300 mm).

The 200-600 mm "L" F 4-5.6 must go out quickly to cope of Sigma and Tamron.

The 24-70 mm "L" IS F 2.8 is also highly anticipated.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Phil995511 said:


> The 600 mm DO "L" F 4 would make my happiness, hoping it is light (maximum +/- 2.5 Kg) and not too long (+/- 300 mm).
> 
> The 200-600 mm "L" F 4-5.6 must go out quickly to cope of Sigma and Tamron.
> 
> The 24-70 mm "L" IS F 2.8 is also highly anticipated.



The 400 DO II is over 2kg. I think you're asking a bit much for a 600 DO to be just 2.5kg - after all, DO reduces lens length, but it'll still have all those glass elements in there, and that means the weight can't be reduced all that much compared to the current 600.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> I have owned the 35 f2 IS. I know it's build. It is good, but seems less solid than the L lenses. When referring to the build I was mostly referring to the lack of weather sealing.



Are all Ls sealed? I thought the 50L and 85L weren't, at least.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Woody said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > probably not. considering it'd be coming out with the M20
> ...



two entirely different lines though.

if it's an EF-M .. it's coming out with the M20.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Phil995511 said:


> The 600 mm DO "L" F 4 would make my happiness, hoping it is light (maximum +/- 2.5 Kg) and not too long (+/- 300 mm).



haven't heard much about that lens, except that it's "in development" and prototypes shown really.

maybe that's the three lenses.. the trio of super tele's .. all with DO and all made in Malaysia


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also, AHSanford, refresh my memory--would you accept a 50mm 1.2L if it was as quick and otherwise practical as, say, the 35mm 1.4? I guess that extra, what, 1/3 f/stop, adds too much weight and cost?
> ...



I see, it's ergonomics. Fair enough.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



LonelyBoy said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned the 35 f2 IS. I know it's build. It is good, but seems less solid than the L lenses. When referring to the build I was mostly referring to the lack of weather sealing.
> ...



50L is sealed. But 35L (first version) is not as well as 24L (first version), 135L, 200L and 70-200/4L (non IS) are also not sealed. So some older L lenses are not weather sealed, all the new one are.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> actually be three different lenses



thinking a bit about this today, I suspect 3 lenses may not be that accurate that there's something about colors in there as well.

Simply being that on odd years canon hardly does over 4, as a matter of fact, they haven't done over 4 lens releases on an odd year since 2009 - the even years, or photokina years get the majority of the releases. Makese sense from a marketing standpoint if you think about it.

only 2 lens releases this year, so an 85L and a EF-M three color lens options (silver, white and black) would take the total to 4 lens releases. this year.


2016: 6
2015: 4
2014: 7
2013: 4
2012: 9
2011: 4
2010: 5 + 2 TC's
2009: 5


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



LonelyBoy said:


> Are all Ls sealed? I thought the 50L and 85L weren't, at least.



No, you are right, some are not.

The 17 and 24 TS-E's have no weathersealing at all.

After that it depends on the model, the 50mm requires a front filter to be sealed, as do several generations of the wide angle zooms both f2.8 and f4.

The 85 f1.2 L MkII is not weather sealed.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

If this new 85 does appear as promised, if the quality holds up I'd be interested in one. I'd like to free up the 100 Macro again to do actual macro work with - and to gain two extra stops would be very nice as well. 

I just wish it would be _available_ in late Aug instead of simply being announced that date - I would really like to have it for my fall shooting season. I guess we'd be looking at late Sept/early Oct. for the first batches.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



privatebydesign said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Are all Ls sealed? I thought the 50L and 85L weren't, at least.
> ...



...and the majority of L lenses with front filter threads are not sealed around the front element unless you front-filter them, if I recall. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Two part question: 

1) Will this new 85L be focus by wire like the 85 f/1.2L II is?

2) If it is, think they might go with Nano USM here for the film folks?

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



No that's not true. The various 70-200's and 24-70's, the 100 macro and 35 f1.4 etc etc all have front filter threads but don't need a filter to complete the sealing.

I believe it is just the 50L and the various 16/20-35/40 zooms that need a front filter to complete weather sealing of those that are considered weather sealed. The other L's like the 85 MkII and the TS-E's are not considered as weather sealed.

I'm sur eNeuro will add to the list if I missed one or two


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> 50L is sealed. But 35L (first version) is not as well as 24L (first version), 135L, 200L and 70-200/4L (non IS) are also not sealed. So some older L lenses are not weather sealed, all the new one are.



The 11-24/4L is rather new, and not sealed (well, Canon does state that it is, except for that massive front element. Kinda like saying all the doors and windows on a car are weather sealed...but the convertible top is not. 




ahsanford said:


> ...and the majority of L lenses with front filter threads are not sealed around the front element unless you front-filter them, if I recall.



Nope. The majority of lenses with front filter threads are sealed around the front element, even though some (e.g. Canon tech-mouthpice Chuck Westfall) recommend using a filter anyway). The only lenses with front filter threads that require a front filter to complete the sealing (at least, if you go by the lens' instruction manuals) are those with a front element that moves within the barrel 'behind' the plane of the filter – currently, that's the 50/1.2L (which moves with focusing) and the filterable UWA zooms (17-40, and the several 16-35's, which move with zooming).


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nope. The majority of lenses with front filter threads are sealed around the front element, even though some (e.g. Canon tech-mouthpice Chuck Westfall) recommend using a filter anyway).



To Neuro and TBD, phrases like 'if I recall' and 'if memory serves' is a fun way of saying 'please correct me'.

Thanks for taking the hint. 



neuroanatomist said:


> The only lenses with front filter threads that require a front filter to complete the sealing (at least, if you go by the lens' instruction manuals) are those with a front element that moves within the barrel 'behind' the plane of the filter – currently, that's the 50/1.2L (which moves with focusing) and the filterable UWA zooms (17-40, and the several 16-35's, which move with zooming).



Ah, right, the lenses that are 'geometrically internally focusing' (their innards never push past the end of the outer barrel) but are not _truly_ internally focusing* because there isn't a set front element at the end of that outer barrel. 

(*even though TDP claims they are internally focusing in their database for some reason, which doesn't seem right)

Right. That makes sense. That's a nasty sliding internal bit to seal -- gasketing that would be a hot mess, so a front filter makes sense to seal off that point of ingress. 

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The majority of lenses with front filter threads are sealed around the front element, even though some (e.g. Canon tech-mouthpice Chuck Westfall) recommend using a filter anyway).
> ...



They are internally focusing. They focus using rear group, which is observable, if you demount the lens and look through the back of the lens while focusing. However they are not truly internally zooming (as do 70-200), I think that's what you meant, right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Just to clarify...the UWA zooms are internally focusing, but the zoom mechanism shifts the front element forward/backward within the barrel. The 50/1.2L is front-focusing, changing focus moves the front element (just like the 85/1.2L, but the with former all of the movement is behind the plane of the filter threads). However, TDP's database shows the 50/1.2L as internal focusing, and the 16-35/2.8 III as not internal focusing, both of which are incorrect.

You can see the movements of them here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Product-Images.aspx?Lens=403&LensComp2=0&LensComp=1073

(Hover your pointer over the MFD vs. ∞ without the hood.)


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*


Gotcha. TDP's a good go-to I use for what does/doesn't move with focus/zooming if I don't own the lens myself.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> Two part question:
> 
> 1) Will this new 85L be focus by wire like the 85 f/1.2L II is?
> 
> ...



Back to this, please -- thoughts?

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Will this new 85L be focus by wire like the 85 f/1.2L II is?
> ...



I hope not. I hate that OTW focusing on 85/1.2L II. Lens itself is fine, bit front-heavy but that's expected. However that freely spinning focusing ring was driving me nuts.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > mppix said:
> ...



It's awesome if you have patient subjects while shooting this lens wide open


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> My personal votes for the three lenses:
> 
> 
> EF 50mm f/1.4L IS USM
> ...




Metal or plastic mounts?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Will this new 85L be focus by wire like the 85 f/1.2L II is?
> ...



It's not an easy call:

1) IS says video as much as stills --> that says Nano USM, which is (as I understand) only available in FBW, right?

2) Portraiture cares less about pure focusing speed (like a sports lens might) and more about really long throw for accurate manual focusing. That's somewhat neutral to Nano USM vs. Ring USM, right?

3) Stills folks in general (or folks that don't shoot video at all) want 'mechanical' ring USM for faster focusing speed and a true full-time manual mechanical focusing override. 

One would think that unless Group 2 above has skin in the game towards one or the other focusing setup (please pipe up if they do), Group 3 should win the argument and this will be principally a stills portraiture lens. But the predecessor was FBW... I could see this go either way.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mnclayshooter said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > My personal votes for the three lenses:
> ...



If the budget 50 f/1.8 STM is now metal, any of those above would be metal. 

- A


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...




8) I was merely piling-on.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> 2) *Portraiture cares* less about pure focusing speed (like a sports lens might) and *more about really long throw for accurate manual focusing.* That's somewhat neutral to Nano USM vs. Ring USM, right?



Not quite correct. None of AF lenses are particularly good at MF or having a long focus throw. Look at pure MF lenses for example. Let's take Zeiss Otus 85/1.4 as a prime example of over-the-top portraiture lens. It has 261° focus ring rotation. Milvus 85/1.4 has even more, 270° of focus ring rotation. None of the Canon lenses (maybe apart from macro I guess) has that. And it's logical - less focus throw = less movement = quicker AF. These two are bound to one another.

Note. Milvus 100/2 Macro has absurdly long throw of 352°. That about as long as it can get on a lens, which is not warping into fourth dimension 

Image from TDP shows it quite clearly, what a long throw could really mean


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 2) *Portraiture cares* less about pure focusing speed (like a sports lens might) and *more about really long throw for accurate manual focusing.* That's somewhat neutral to Nano USM vs. Ring USM, right?
> ...



You misunderstand me. I'm saying (a) portraiture folks care less about AF speed for the same reasons you mention and (b) neither Nano USM nor Ring USM are inherently better/worse for a long focus throw, so neither has the advantage with portraiture folks.

Also, the 85L (according to KR) has a 3/4 of a turn to cover the entire focus range. If that's the same as the focus throw, that's a respectable 273° or so, which is even longer than the two 85s you just referenced.

- A


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...


+Some need a filter to be sealed and since there has been some less than acurate info shared here let me share the list I got from Canon, Japan:

And a note on which of these that need a filter to be fully sealed (The Super Tele Lenses are not included in the list below):

EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM 
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM +needs front filter 
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM +needs front filter 
EF 17-40mm f/4L USM +needs front filter 
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM 
EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM 
EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro 
EF 50mm 1.2L USM +needs front filter 
EF 85mm 1.2L II USM 
EF 24mm 1.4L II USM


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...




I really hope Canon makes the right choice and goes with Ring USM. I guarantee there's a huge number of sports photogs/photojournalists/news organizations that would jump on a 85mm f/1.4L IS with super fast AF speed. I've seen countless pjs with the 85mm f/1.8 that would have gotten a 85mm f/1.2 instead if the AF was better. Add wedding photographers into the equation as well, and you get a big market for such a lens, even at a high price.

This lens would immediately jump to near the top of my list if it foucsed like the 85mm f/1.8, even if it ends up being around 2K.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Maiaibing said:


> +Some need a filter to be sealed and since there has been some less than acurate info shared here let me share the list I got from Canon, Japan:
> 
> And a note on which of these that need a filter to be fully sealed (The Super Tele Lenses are not included in the list below):
> 
> ...



There are many weather sealed lenses that are omitted from your list, besides just the superteles. The 85mm f/1.2L II is on your list, and it's *not* weather sealed. 

Sorry, your list is incomplete and is actually _adding to _ the inaccurate info being shared here. 

*–1*


----------



## Woody (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



rrcphoto said:


> thinking a bit about this today, I suspect 3 lenses may not be that accurate that there's something about colors in there as well...
> 
> 2016: 6
> 2015: 4
> ...



As much as I hope you are wrong about this, I have to admit chances are we'll only see 1 EF-M lens with multiple colors. Sigh...

In this forum, there's always a lot of excitement when some fancy L lens is announced. But EF-S and EF-M lenses are generally overlooked.


----------



## vscd (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > +Some need a filter to be sealed and since there has been some less than acurate info shared here let me share the list I got from Canon, Japan:
> ...



The 85L 1.2 II is somewhat difficult to decide in weathersealing. It has no sealing on the bayonett but it's known to be quite weathersealed if you attach a frontfilter. The Body itself is well sealed.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Besides being slow, one thing I really don't like about the 85 1.2 focus-by-wire is having to remember to put it in manual and retract the barrel before turning off the camera. (I choose the menu option to disable MF while shooting, as I find it just too easy to nudge out of focus otherwise. Don't like that either!)

I can't figure out any other way to bring the extended part of the barrel back to its safest position before stashing the lens.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> I am not sure if I read your post correctly but I'd like to clarify the following for future readers. There is no reason why a lens should not be able to do >360deg mechanically (in two dimensions: rotation and movement along lens axis). Also the "gearing" between AF motor and movement of the focus group is a lens design choice. Hence it does not immediately impact AF speed (motor power and focus group inertia does). See e.g.
> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/12/canon-35mm-f1-4-mk-ii-teardown/
> 
> Then there is the haptics. Many reportage/sport/(... anything really) lens, say a EF 70-200, have about 1/3 to 1/2 rotation from min focus to infinity. This is convenient because one can adjust focus to anywhere without taking the hand off the ring or distorting the arm desperately. Macro is an exception that needs particularly fine control over focus so priorities are different there.
> ...



A) Yes, it is possible to have more than 360° degree rotation, but only if focus ring moves freely without hard stops and only if there is a solution for distance scale to encompass more than full circle (e.g. using OLED display such as Batis lenses or new Canon 70-300 lens). With MF lenses with physical focusing ring (meaning there is no uncoupling like with USM lenses) and physical hard stops, you can't really have more than 352° mentioned above.

B) This was my main point as many lenses have rather short focus throw (90-120°) for ease of use with one hand without needing to reposition. I have only a brief few hours experience with 85/1.2L II, so I can't really recall focus throw distance. However with its implementation of focusing systém, it's actually very problematic switching between AF and MF and since there is no FTM, I guesstimate that 95% or more users have that lens on AF all the time and don't bother with focus by wire unless very specific scenario.

C) I can see what you mean. My four months old son is a real challenge when it comes to manually focusing my 85/1.4 Planar lens on 1-2 metres distance. Keeper rate is rather low unfortunately


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> Besides being slow, one thing I really don't like about the 85 1.2 focus-by-wire is having to remember to put it in manual and retract the barrel before turning off the camera. (I choose the menu option to disable MF while shooting, as I find it just too easy to nudge out of focus otherwise. Don't like that either!)
> 
> I can't figure out any other way to bring the extended part of the barrel back to its safest position before stashing the lens.


I have trained myself to focus the lens at infinity before turning the power off. This ensures the lens is fully retracted when I return it to my bag.
Whilst I love my 85mm F1.2L ii to bits, I do find it difficult to mount. The red dot is hidden away at the base of the lens and it takes a few attempts before it finally engages properly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



LOL. :

First off, there's nothing difficult to decide. If your car has one window broken out, the interior will get wet if it rains...even if all the other windows seal up tight. The lack of a mount gasket on the 85/1.2L II means the lens is not weather sealed. Period.

As for your statements that, "_...it's known to be quite weathersealed_," and, "_The body itself is well sealed,_" known by whom? You? The wisdom of the internet? Can you provide some evidence to back up your claim? It's always amusing when people make bold claims like this, and it turns out they're just spewing BS from their nether orifice. Not your first time, evidently. 

As you're frantically scouring the internet for some authoritative source to back up your BS, here are some statements from a previous email exchange with Canon USA's technical advisor for you to consider (emphasis mine):

[quote author=Chuck Westfall, Canon USA]
Pre-1999 white EF lenses such as the 200/1.8L, 300/2.8L, 300/4L, 300/4L IS, 400/2.8L, 400/5.6L, 500/4.5L, 600/4L, 35-350/3.5-5.6L, 70-200/2.8L, and 100-400/4.5-5.6L all lack mount gaskets but have moderate dust and moisture resistance for their switches, focusing rings and zoom rings where applicable. Other pre-1999 L lenses like the original EF14/2.8L, 24/1.4L, 35/1.4L, *85/1.2L*, 135/2L, 200/2.8L, 200/2.8L II, original TS-E lenses, etc. *have no special seals or gaskets*, but they are sturdier, generally speaking, than most non-L lenses. *Under no conditions does an EF lens without a mount gasket resist moisture at the lens mount as well as a lens with a built-in mount gasket. 

There is no difference in the mechanical construction of the EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM lens compared to its predecessor. Therefore, the comments that you quoted from my [previous] message remain applicable to this lens. *
[/quote]

Best of luck in your Googling.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



YuengLinger said:


> Besides being slow, one thing I really don't like about the 85 1.2 focus-by-wire is having to remember to put it in manual and retract the barrel before turning off the camera. (I choose the menu option to disable MF while shooting, as I find it just too easy to nudge out of focus otherwise. Don't like that either!)
> 
> I can't figure out any other way to bring the extended part of the barrel back to its safest position before stashing the lens.



On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



H. Jones said:


> On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!



Out of curiosity, is it _all_ focus-by-wire lenses, or just the STM lenses? My EOS M/M2 wil retract the front element of the M22/2 STM, for example, but not the 85/1.2L (although that's via the M mount adapter). The 85L is a bit unique in the lineup, having full ring USM but also FBW (some older supertele lenses were like that, too, but they didn't have front focusing elements).


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



H. Jones said:


> On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!



Sorry to hijack your (perfectly fine) point to make mine: a 50 f/1.8 STM _on a 1DX2_ just has me screaming "Unmet need!" at the top of my lungs. 

I'm not questioning you your choice one bit, mind you. It's just the fact that we don't have a 50 prime that is decently sharp across the frame (with only modest stopping down, say by f/2.8 ) with proper fast/non-hunting/consistent first-party AF continues to vex me. That's not an extravagant or unreasonable ask by any means. 

[/rant]

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!
> ...



This is actually the first that I'm hearing that auto-retract even happens at all on an SLR. You learn something every day! 

Any chance it would someday be possible to retract _non-FBW lenses_ as well? A threat to the ancient-but-best-we-have-for-my-needs EF 50mm f/1.4 USM's design is that protruding inner barrel (due to being externally focusing) that can take contact/force/jostling --> damage, possibly even in your bag. It would be gold if that inner barrel retracted to infinity focus after shutdown.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> Sorry to hijack your (perfectly fine) point to make mine: a 50 f/1.8 STM _on a 1DX2_ just has me screaming "Unmet need!" at the top of my lungs.
> 
> I'm not questioning you your choice one bit, mind you. It's just the fact that we don't have a 50 prime that is decently sharp across the frame (with only modest stopping down, say by f/2.8 ) with proper fast/non-hunting/consistent first-party AF continues to vex me. That's not an extravagant or unreasonable ask by any means.
> 
> ...



I have observed your desire for the 50mm for quite some time. It is impossible to miss! You are to be congratulated on your recent restraint (no sarcasm). Perhaps you are approaching the acceptance phase. I want a 300 f/3.5, 400 f/5 or 500mm f/5.6 in a current design, but I accept that this is not happening.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



chrysoberyl said:


> I have observed your desire for the 50mm for quite some time. It is impossible to miss! You are to be congratulated on your recent restraint (no sarcasm). Perhaps you are approaching the acceptance phase. I want a 300 f/3.5, 400 f/5 or 500mm f/5.6 in a current design, but I accept that this is not happening.



"Approaching the acceptance phase" -- ha, that's a good one. Sorry, I may have taken the wrong turn at Albuquerque on my journey to acceptance. 

My devotion to the cause is trending in the opposite direction. It's effectively a cult at this stage. 

- A


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > +Some need a filter to be sealed and since there has been some less than acurate info shared here let me share the list I got from Canon, Japan:
> ...


As I said, my list is directly from Canon HQ, Japan after I wrote to them a few years ago on this issue (some new lenses may have emerged since). Canon included the 85L but did not mention that the 85L II needed a front filter (as opposed to the 50L, which does). Accordingly, the 85L II manual indeed does not mention the need for any front filter to complete the weather sealing. Whereas for example the 50L manual warns the user of the need to complete the weather sealing with a protective front filter.

Canon btw prefers talking about moisture and dust resistent.

(I notice some bad info keeps circulating in this thread.)


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Maiaibing said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...


Of course the 85L II manual doesn't mention the need of front filter to complete weather sealing. That is because the lens is *NOT(!!)* weather sealed!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Maiaibing said:


> (I notice some bad info keeps circulating in this thread.)



Indeed...yours. 

Please apply some (unfortunately not very common) common sense. Look at the back of the 85/1.2L II. Do you see a rubber gasket to seal the mount? If not, the lens is not weather sealed (or if you prefer, it is not dust-proof and drip-proof, which is the phrasing used in the Canon USA lens manuals).


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!
> ...



Haha, I'm not a fan of 50mm primes and never use it. I only got it as a super-cheap work insurance policy for me, in case for some awful reason my 24-70, 70-200, and 16-35 go down for the count, I can still get away with doing most of my job with a 50mm. It might not be a great lens, but at $100 it's far cheaper than having something like a back-up 24-105 that I never use. 



Re: neuroanatomist, 

I don't actually know-- I've only ever used it with the 50mm STM. Just checked on my 1DX2 and the 'info' help blurb says "When geared-type STM lens is attached," so presumably you're right that it doesn't retract the 85mm f/1.2.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!
> ...



I'm with Neuro on this one...Tried it on my 5DIV and seems to do nothing, zip, nada.

Just to BE SURE before posting, tried it again AND hit the INFO button on the menu option. Sure enough, only STM lenses get this kindly function.

Really, it's not a big deal, but I truly believe the lens travels more safely with the barrel retracted, so I try to stay on top of this. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!
> ...



I am sad to report that the 1DXII does not retract the 85LII automatically when turning it off. I would love it to do so, though. 

Edit: especially after damaging a 50 f1.4 after bumping its front element, when it was not retracted...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > H. Jones said:
> ...



Thanks for the information, all.

I wonder if Canon is purposely nerfing the 85L II to protect sales of the 50/1.8 STM?   8)


----------



## Jopa (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



H. Jones said:


> On most recent bodies there's actually a setting that automatically retracts focus-by-wire lenses when you turn the camera off. Pretty nifty whenever I have the 50mm f/1.8 on my 1dx2, but since my 5D3 doesn't do that, I often forget. Just another reason I don't like focus-by-wire!



Relatively "old" 5DsR also has this feature. But neither of those cameras support retracting of the 85L II, for some reason it works only with the small STM lenses.



ahsanford said:


> Sorry to hijack your (perfectly fine) point to make mine: a 50 f/1.8 STM _on a 1DX2_ just has me screaming "Unmet need!" at the top of my lungs.



The 50/1.8 actually looks pretty cool on the 1dx2, the only complain is slow AF. It resolves quite well for a 20mpx sensor, it's not very demanding. Also it works great for video due to STM. So it's not as bad as it sounds


----------



## Khalai (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks for the information, all.
> 
> I wonder if Canon is purposely nerfing the 85L II to protect sales of the 50/1.8 STM?   8)



Of course. Have you seen the sale ratio? It "very high number" to 1 in favor of 50/1.8 STM, right?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Jopa said:


> Man, that's a very familiar story! I was able to use MF lenses on my A7r until my girls were under 3, and then I wasn't able to keep up and first switched to AF, and later to Canon  Nevertheless I got my most favorite shots from MF lenses, this one is taken with the Otus 85:



Otus! Holy crap, that lens was heavy, when I tried it on my 6D. My Planar is quite tiny compared to either Milvus or even Otus. But very nice imagery. That's on Canon? I alternate between usinig Eg-S screen and Magic Lantern's focus peaking. I do get some keepers, but I have to learn a lot still


----------



## Jopa (Jul 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> My four months old son is a real challenge when it comes to manually focusing my 85/1.4 Planar lens on 1-2 metres distance. Keeper rate is rather low unfortunately



Man, that's a very familiar story! I was able to use MF lenses on my A7r until my girls were under 3, and then I wasn't able to keep up and first switched to AF, and later to Canon  Nevertheless I got my most favorite shots from MF lenses, this one is taken with the Otus 85:





Crop:


----------



## Jopa (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> Otus! Holy crap, that lens was heavy, when I tried it on my 6D. My Planar is quite tiny compared to either Milvus or even Otus. But very nice imagery. That's on Canon? I alternate between usinig Eg-S screen and Magic Lantern's focus peaking. I do get some keepers, but I have to learn a lot still



That was the Sony A7r. Those cameras are great for MF lenses. Later when I upgraded to the A7r2 - the new camera also added stabilization.

On Canon the focus confirmation works quite reliable, for relatively static subjects I didn't have much problems focusing. The 135 APO was much harder to shoot due to the awkward lens balance, but that's probably just me. I think my 5DsR doesn't accept focusing screens, so I went with this thing: http://www.zacuto.com/z-finder-dslr-viewfinder. Zakuto makes precise focusing a breeze, it's like an EVF on steroids (literally!  ).


----------



## Khalai (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Jopa said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Otus! Holy crap, that lens was heavy, when I tried it on my 6D. My Planar is quite tiny compared to either Milvus or even Otus. But very nice imagery. That's on Canon? I alternate between usinig Eg-S screen and Magic Lantern's focus peaking. I do get some keepers, but I have to learn a lot still
> ...



I've been thinking about Zacuto as well. If only it was a little cheaper. Shelling over 350€ for an accessory I'll use only now and then is a quite steep price I'm afraid.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

If you are in Europe, look at Kinotechnik, it's essentially the same stuff but cheaper https://www.kinotehnik.com/ https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=kinotehnik%20viewfinder&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=, made in Estonia.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

my three more lenses would be

Canon EF 135mm f/1,8L IS
Canon EF 105mm f/1,4L IS
Canon EF 14-24mm f/2,8 IS

:


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

I've just purchased the "ageing" 85mm f/1.2L ii New, wonder if the new f/1.4L IS will kick it's arse! Not that I am bothered as I WANT F1.2!


----------



## vscd (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



*@neuroanatomist*
You have a very big mouth and talk a lot of BS by yourself which I don't have the mood to search and quote. As I own the 85L II, I assume I have a lot of experience of using it in rain and on location. Even if it has no rubbergasket on the bajonett, it's quite sealed anyway. There can be moisture entering the bajonett but that moisture would enter your *body*, not the lens. If you look at the massive and not moving glass-rearelement of an 85L it's not plausible that water can enter the lens. So it's quite stupid to demonstrate weathersealing on the bajonetsealing. Only morons do.

And if you would google for yourself you would even find those claims on wellknown sites like BHPhoto (https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html).

I did not mention it's waterproof, no lens can be claimed waterproof in the whole L-Line, but this lens is very good sealed for everything you may experience in your life outside of forums.








(Photo taken from the mighty internet)


----------



## Khalai (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> *@neuroanatomist*
> You have a very big mouth and talk a lot of BS by yourself which I don't have the mood to search and quote. As I own the 85L II, I assume I have a lot of experience of using it in rain and on location. Even if it has no rubbergasket on the bajonett, it's quite sealed anyway. There can be moisture entering the bajonett but that moisture would enter your *body*, not the lens. If you look at the massive and not moving glass-rearelement of an 85L it's not plausible that water can enter the lens. So it's quite stupid to demonstrate weathersealing on the bajonetsealing. Only morons do.
> 
> And if you would google for yourself you would even find those claims on wellknown sites like BHPhoto (https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html).
> ...



There may be another point of entry of moisture and dust and that being focusing ring, movable front focusing tube and AF/MF switch. No doubt are L lenses durable and rugged. I've been with my gear in quite hostile environments such as heavy rain, waterfalls or volcanic ash areas and yet my gear is working flawlessly even without weathersealing.

But unfortunately, 85/1.2L II is not OFFICIALLY weathersealed lens, may it be rugged and resilient as all L glass lenses.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Ah-Keong said:


> Canon EF 14-24mm f/2,8 IS



What would be the usage scenario for a fast ultra wide zoom with IS?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Antono Refa said:


> Ah-Keong said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EF 14-24mm f/2,8 IS
> ...



Nikkor 14-24/2.8 has been here for a long time. Very nice lens, but also very expensive, heavy a absurdly prone to flaring and ghosting. Canon 14-24/2.8L IS would be even more expensive and heavier. There is excellent 16-35/2.8L III, for those, who want fast UWA zoom. There is a Sigma 14/1.8 for those, who want even wider and faster lens...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> *@neuroanatomist*
> You have a very big mouth and talk a lot of BS by yourself which I don't have the mood to search and quote. As I own the 85L II, I assume I have a lot of experience of using it in rain and on location. Even if it has no rubbergasket on the bajonett, it's quite sealed anyway. There can be moisture entering the bajonett but that moisture would enter your *body*, not the lens. If you look at the massive and not moving glass-rearelement of an 85L it's not plausible that water can enter the lens. So it's quite stupid to demonstrate weathersealing on the bajonetsealing. Only morons do.



You made a false claim (and are continuing to make it – what part of 'no special seals or gaskets' don't you comprehend?). I provided direct evidence from Canon that refutes that claim. You 'don't have the mood to search and quote' becuase you're wrong, and since you're unable to admit that, you choose insult the person who corrected your mistake. Only the pathetically puerile do.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > *@neuroanatomist*
> ...


They do. 85L II is officialy - according to Canon's own web sites - designed to be moisture and dust resistent. Just look it up. B&H have just taken their description from Canon.

As several other Canon lenses with the same moisture and dust resistance it does not have any ruber gasket. Like the 50L which in addition needs a front filter.

So take a deep breath and relax. These are all Canon marketing claims anyway. They are very careful not to say anything about rain etc. 

Personally, I don't deal with any of my lenses differently no matter what claims Canon makes. Rain, snow, dust it all bad at the end of the day. And do remember, that weathersealing only works with a camera with rubber gasket (only high-end models that is). Gasket on lens is not substitute. The rubber gasket on the camera is however the reason why Canon will make the claim for the 85L II and other lenses


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Antono Refa said:


> Ah-Keong said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EF 14-24mm f/2,8 IS
> ...



Three areas:


Video


Available light stills work when you don't have enough available light and can't use a tripod - reportage, events, concerts, street, etc.


It also oddly comes up for tourists in shooting some flash-prohibited interiors or 'forgot to bring my tripod' situations -- the nave of a church, interior of a cave, museums, historic homes, nighttime cityscapes, etc. I've even nabbed a serviceable 'long' shutter waterfall handheld with my 16-35 f/4L IS when it was impossible to rest my camera for a proper shot.

- A


----------



## vscd (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > *@neuroanatomist*
> ...



*@Maiaibing*
+1

*@neuroanatomist*
You quoted nothing. You only quoted an old message from me where I was wrong (humans can be wrong , you know). Now you feel somehow superiour without even knowing something by yourself. 

I never said the 85L is weathersealed (try to search that), I only said it's more sealed than other lenses like the "normal" 85mm f1.8. Weathersealing is not digital where you can enter 0 or 1, there are fine differences from beeing total sealed up to have no sealing at all. The same goes to bodies. There is not only the 1DXM2 and the lowcost modells. The 5DM4 is more sealed than the 6D and the 1DXM2 more sealed than the 5DM3.

Where is your point apart from trolling around blaming others to talk BS? The bajonettgasket does *NOT* seal the lens itself. Hard to believe eh'? So looking for a bajonettsealing tells you nothing about the optics.

Now calm down, you're talking to people, not your computer.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Oh my oh my, my 85 1.2 is here, and its raining : :-X ;D

Its slooooow (5D4), but awesome   

Focal done, +2, lifes good 8)

p.s I think Canon installed some "dark matter" in there!! Jesus it has a big arse!


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Three new lenses, with no previous rumours, and made in malaysia?

Has to be something relatively unexciting, such as different colour versions of existing lenses, may be of the EF-M lenses for various M20 kit options.

Although an EF-M 15-45 II is sorely needed as the current version is a poor performer compared to other lenses in its class for other systems.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



arthurbikemad said:


> Oh my oh my, my 85 1.2 is here, and its raining : :-X ;D
> 
> Its slooooow (5D4), but awesome
> 
> ...


You have made a good choice - I hope you enjoy using yours as much as I have enjoyed using mine.
It works really well on my 5D mk4, and the results are better than anything I was able to achieve on the 5D mk3. Not sure why that is - maybe the additional resolution on the 5D mk4 or more likely the focus is more accurate than on the 5D mk3.
The question of weather sealing has never really been an issue as I only every use this lens indoors. If I want to photograph children or animals playing in the garden then this lens would never be able to keep up so I always pick a different lens for outdoor work. 
It excels at studio work - still life or models that sit still and don't move around much.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Maiaibing said:


> They do. 85L II is officialy - according to Canon's own web sites - designed to be moisture and dust resistent. Just look it up. B&H have just taken their description from Canon.



I have looked. No where do I see a statement that the 85/1.2L II offers 'weather- and dust-resistance'. Can you provide a link, or is it also the case for you that you 'don't have the mood to search'? Note that I'm not talking about the 'boilerplate' L-series quality language used across the line – even though that mentions weather- and dust-resistance, it's generic language used even on lenses like the TS-E L's, which are clearly not sealed (as a simple look through the back of the lens will confirm). I mean weather- and dust-resistance listed as a feature/benefit specific to the lens.




Maiaibing said:


> As several other Canon lenses with the same moisture and dust resistance it does not have any ruber gasket. Like the 50L which in addition needs a front filter.
> 
> So take a deep breath and relax.



The 50/1.2 L _does_ have a mount gasket. Just look at it, where the mount meets the rear lens cap. Lenses without a mount gasket show bare metal with the rear lens cap mounted, e.g. the 35/1.4L and 85/1.2L II below. Lenses with a mount gasket appear black at the location, e.g. the 50/1.2L and 24-70/2.8L below, because of the rubber gasket. 

So take a deep breath and try to get your facts straight, rather than adding even more misinformation to this thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> *I never said the 85L is weathersealed* (try to search that), I only said it's more sealed than other lenses like the "normal" 85mm f1.8.





vscd said:


> *The 85L 1.2 II is* somewhat difficult to decide in weathersealing. It has no sealing on the bayonett but it's *known to be quite weathersealed* if you attach a frontfilter. The Body itself is well sealed.



First alternative facts, now you can't even remember what you wrote yesterday. Reminds me of a certain prominent political figure, do you happen to have orange skin and small hands? This is like having a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Ian_of_glos said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my oh my, my 85 1.2 is here, and its raining : :-X ;D
> ...



Thanks for the info etc, so far I am loving it!!! I know the chatter of weather sealing is ongoing but given there is no rear gasket to me it's clear that one should avoid excessive water, rain drops for example are going land on the upper body and dribble down to the mount, thus the risk of water entering the body are greatly increased, I'd not want water in my 5D4 or 1DX2!!! Plus the fact the barrel of the lens extends when focusing so again IF the lens lacks sealing in that area who knows what the effects of water ingress could be, end of the day for me I would say IF Canon have failed to fit a rear gasket then they MAY have avoided weather sealing in other areas of the lens, this leave a simple answer for me, as far as I am concerned given the obvious facts to hand I conclude the lens is NOT weather sealed, I do use a front filter but thats for ease of cleaning and protection to the front element from minor damage (IQ maybe effected but I choose to run one). I could search around for tear downs and so on but like you the use of this beautiful work of art is to take great portraits, in my case they will be on dry sunny days haha, anyway sorry to invade the thread with my 85/1.2 excitement but all others around me have ZERO interest in my photographic gear. Cheers.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

As much as I am getting tired of this 85mm 1.2 II weathersealing debate, it's clear from the Canon website that the lens is NOT listed as weather sealed.

http://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/ef-85mm-f-1-2l-ii-usm-lens/specification.aspx

compare with a lens that is

http://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/ef-24-70mm-f-2-8l-ii-usm-lens/specification.aspx


Now, I personally wouldn't take my 85mm 1.2 out into a rainforest, but you're free to do whatever you wish with yours.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

What's the over/under on the BR gunk showing up in this new 85L? 75%?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



jolyonralph said:


> As much as I am getting tired of this 85mm 1.2 II weathersealing debate, it's clear from the Canon website that the lens is NOT listed as weather sealed.



Indeed. Also from the instruction manuals. Similarly, the 70-200mm f/4L is not a weathersealed lens (as can be seen from the lack of a mount gasket), whereas the 70-200mm f/4L IS is a weather sealed lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> We got claims of weather resistance of lenses that are obviously not. FYI, nobody says that a lens breaks down because of some rain drops even if it is not sealed. My 400D+50 1.8 regularly does regularly sessions in the rain and it is fine (so is my phone by the way). I should claim that that combination is sealed
> This argument is similar to "It snows where I live, so global warming is not true".



+1

I've used my EF-S 17-55/2.8 in the rain, and when out and about I see plenty of people carrying a Rebel + kit lens around their neck in the rain.

But...I wouldn't bring my 85/1.2L II with me on _Dr. Geyser's Remarkable Raft Ride_ to take pictures of my kids. However, I did just that with my 1D X and 24-70/2.8L II.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> But...I wouldn't bring my 85/1.2L II with me on _Dr. Geyser's Remarkable Raft Ride_ to take pictures of my kids. However, I did just that with my 1D X and 24-70/2.8L II.



Ditto on the Rain Room at LACMA -- I went with a filtered 16-35 f/4L IS for that*. The sensors are supposed to see to it that the rain misses you, but they were 'tuned' for people / reflective surfaces, etc. and a camera sure. ain't. that. I didn't get doused so much as steadily rained on.

*Deeply regretted not having a great large aperture prime for that exhibit -- I found very little pre-game intel from a photographer's perspective in advance, so I took the UWA zoom presuming it would be a typically cramped museum exhibit. Turns out we had a ton of space and something like a fast 50-85 prime would have been dynamite in there. The rain drops in the faster shutter'd shot were serviceable at f/4 but would have been absolutely gold bokeh at (say) f/1.4.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> Still, even the sealed lenses (of any ILC manufacturer) have weather-resistance claims that are fishy at best from an engineering perspective. Simply put, they lack an IP rating of body-lens combinations, e.g. IP54.



Exactly. Well, almost exactly...the Nikon 1 AW1 with an appropriate AW-series lens is (was, I suppose, since Nikon has abandoned the whole lineup) an ILC that has an IPX8 waterproof rating (down to 15 m) and a MIL-STD 810F rating for shock protection. I'm sure it says somewhere in the instructions not to change lenses underwater. 




mppix said:


> Also, statements like "as good as the 5DIII" does not really say anything as they are not objectively verifiable or comparable. Sometimes, it seems that Canon invented their own unit of measure that goes by camera generation and make.
> Obviously, sealing helps in practice but its everyone best guess what is acceptable and if it goes wrong its on the owner anyway..



Agreed. Personally, I have a weathersealed body and lenses so I don't have to worry about shooting in the rain (or on amusement park water rides), and I have my gear insured so I don't have to worry about the weathersealing.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



mppix said:


> @ahsanford cool stuff!



I know I'm OT, but everyone living in or coming to the LA area should keep their eyes peeled for LACMA to re-unveil this exhibit. It ended recently but is apparently coming back on a full-time basis (date TBD). 

When you are in there, you only have 10 minutes or so and a jillion ideas for how you might use the rain drops/streams, the silhouettes, the stark/simple lighting setup, foreground bokeh opportunities, etc. It's a great think-on-fly-under-constraints creativity opportunity for photographers. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Exactly. Well, almost exactly...the Nikon 1 AW1 with an appropriate AW-series lens is (was, I suppose, since Nikon has abandoned the whole lineup) an ILC that has an IPX8 waterproof rating (down to 15 m) and a MIL-STD 810F rating for shock protection. I'm sure it says somewhere in the instructions not to change lenses underwater.



Ugh. I rented the AW1 with it's AW-rated 10mm prime (27mm FF equiv :) for a Hawaii trip. It was stellar in good light (for its size) and a steaming hot pile of awfulsauce in poor light. Brightly colored fish underwater looked like cave paintings with acid poured on them, and everything about the underwater experience -- AF lock, shutter press, etc. was hard to verify -- so I just ended up spamming the shutter and hoping for the best.

- A


----------



## Jopa (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> Ditto on the Rain Room at LACMA -- I went with a filtered 16-35 f/4L IS for that*. The sensors are supposed to see to it that the rain misses you, but they were 'tuned' for people / reflective surfaces, etc. and a camera sure. ain't. that. I didn't get doused so much as steadily rained on.



Very cool pics!

I shot a few times with Zeiss MF lenses that claimed zero weather sealing, and never had problems... As far as I understand as long as a lens is not getting submerged - it should be fine


----------



## vscd (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > *I never said the 85L is weathersealed* (try to search that), I only said it's more sealed than other lenses like the "normal" 85mm f1.8.
> ...



*@neuroanatomist*
Can you read properly? *quite *weathersealed means not weathersealed, but it's better than normal lenses. You make your world as you want it and then have the big mouth and try to be funny. That may work with your kind of guys but not in real life. You have to *understand *what other people write before you answer. Try it. It helps.

And as you're not even able to click on my links I can make a screenshot for you from BHP:







Now please try to be eloquent again. Please. And then go to a neuroanatomist.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

As much as I love my 85LII, one of my complaints about it is that I have gotten dust inside its rear element. I have always kept it away from dusty environments, and have no idea how it happened. It's sealing against dust is far from perfect. And of course, it's not weather sealed by Canons own definition.

I remember though, that Roger Cicala took a Sony 35mm f 1.4 apart, and found lots of weather sealing gaskets, but somehow they forgot to seal the lens mount...

On another note, I am very curious about how the weather sealing of the 24-70 LII works. It extends when zooming. Does anyone know how it keeps "dry" when retracting again? I have never felt confident in it's weather sealing due to that.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> As much as I love my 85LII, one of my complaints about it is that I have gotten dust inside its rear element.



I've never shot the 85L, but from all the postings/reviews I've seen on this, I'd aggregate the high-runner gripes to this list:


AF = Slow AF (profanity millennial wordplay snap)
FBW = not for everyone
Wide open shooting is gorgeous, but it is generally only sharp in the center (the bokeh/'magic' folks love it, but sharpness obsessives long for the 85 offerings from Sigma or Zeiss instead)
It should be (comprehensively) weather sealed and marketed as such
IS would be nice

And I believe that's what we'll get in the new lens: an Art/Otus 'sharpness prioritized' big ol' pickle jar with quick and reliable AF. In short: it'll be an 85mm version of the 35L II with IS. (That's a home run lens here, right?)

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> Can you read properly? *quite *weathersealed means not weathersealed, but it's better than normal lenses. You make your world as you want it and then have the big mouth and try to be funny.



You say it's 'quite weathersealed' but this is grammatical nonsense, somewhat like "a little pregnant". Either something is sealed, or it is not sealed.

Now, the 85 II may be, whether by design or accident, better protected so that it lasts LONGER in the rain before letting moisture in than other non-weathersealed lenses, but it's not weathersealed (despite what the incorrect statement on the B&H website says) so to mislead people into thinking that it it SAFE to use this lens in all weathers is HIGHLY IRRESPONSIBLE.

Do whatever you want with your own kit, but don't encourage others to take risks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> *@neuroanatomist*
> Can you read properly? *quite *weathersealed means not weathersealed, but it's better than normal lenses. You make your world as you want it and then have the big mouth and try to be funny. That may work with your kind of guys but not in real life. You have to *understand *what other people write before you answer. Try it. It helps.



Yes, I can read properly. Can you?

[quote author=Google]
*quite* kwīt/ _adverb_
1. to the utmost or most absolute extent or degree; absolutely; completely.
"it's quite out of the question"
synonyms:	completely, entirely, totally, wholly, absolutely, utterly, thoroughly, altogether
"two quite different types"
2. to a certain or fairly significant extent or degree; fairly.
"it's quite warm outside"
synonyms:	fairly, rather, somewhat, slightly, relatively, comparatively, moderately, reasonably, to a certain extent; 
[/quote]

[quote author=Merriam-Webster]
*quite* _adverb_ \ˈkwīt\
1: wholly, completely
2: to an extreme 
3: to a considerable extent
[/quote]

You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood? You have to *understand* what _you_ write when you write it. Try it. It helps. 

Oh, and you didn't just state 'quite weathersealed', you also stated, "The body is well sealed." In that context, the primary definition of 'quite' is the logical understanding. Evidently, your logical competence is right up there with your linguistic skills. 

Incidentally, even 'quite weathersealed' as in 'to a fairly significant extent' or 'somewhat' is incorrect. As a Canon rep stated, the 85L II has no special gaskets or seals. 

As for your B&H link, vendors are often wrong. I (and another member) provided information and links directly from Canon...you know, the company that actually makes the lens under discussion. You think a vendor web page is more authoritative? 

As I said...I'm having a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. You should really quit while you're behind: admit your mistake, and move on. I won't be surprised if you're unable to do so.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



ahsanford said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I love my 85LII, one of my complaints about it is that I have gotten dust inside its rear element.
> ...



I expect Canon to address the shortcomings you mention, but I would like to point out that

1. AF isn't that slow unless focusing from near to far, and it works much faster on a 1D body. 
2. Edge sharpness when shooting at f1.2 isn't necessary for most uses. It's pretty sharp in the APS-C corners. The point of focus on typical subjects will in most situations be well within the APS-C frame when shooting full frame. From my personal experience, I have seen much sharper edges from the 85 LII, even at f1.2, than what I was expecting. The explanation might be a curved field of focus. 
3. In terms of sharpness, I really do think it is plenty sharp enough for portraits, as it is. 
4. Weather sealing. Yes, please!
5. IS will be nice, but when shooting with the 85LII, I generally use at least 1/125th or faster shutter speeds for freezing motion, so I will usually be fine without IS anyway. 

Another thing that should be addressed is the chromatic aberrations. They can be bad at f1.2, but are mostly gone by f2. I also hope that it will be internally focusing. I don't like it when the lens extends. It makes me afraid of damaging it if I bump it against something. 

Even though I love my 85LII, I see myself getting the new 85L. I will be too curious to investigate for myself how they have improved the 85LII, but mostly because I have a weak character. :

Edit: One more thing, I really hope they don't make the new one larger and heavier!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

I have no interest in the 1.4L tbh, well I may if it has the classic look/magic of the 85ii, reason I jumped on the 1.2Lii so close to the release of the new 1.4 is I want f1.2 and that makes me wonder how much longer it will be until the 1.2 sees another upgrade? Sharpness of the 1.2Lii is incredible on my 5D4, shooting for the first time with it yesterday I was super pleased with the results! As for the speed of the 85ii I did not see much improvement on my 1DX2 from the 5D4, it seems very slightly faster from one end to the other but nothing worth loosing 10+MP over for me. The 1.2 is definitely a querky lens for sure but in an odd way it's querks add to the character of the lens, well that's a blag but it makes me feel better...always room for improvements in many ways with the 1.2 I am sure, however I doubt Canon will rush out to produce another 1.2L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> Another thing that should be addressed is the chromatic aberrations. They can be bad at f1.2, but are mostly gone by f2. I also hope that it will be internally focusing. I don't like it when the lens extends. It makes me afraid of damaging it if I bump it against something.



Agree on the LoCA, hope we see a BR element in this lens. 

Using the lens hood will prevent bumps during shooting, the trick is to remember to retract the front element before unmounting the lens. It's a habit for me, now.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood?



Quite so!


----------



## Khalai (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood?
> ...



Now I'm torn. I can't decide if this whole conversation is rather ridiculous or quite ridiculous


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

Canon lenses tend to go out of production/sale with a whimper rather than a bang, to the extent that we don't often know whether a lens is still officially available or not.

When there's a direct replacement it usually (but not always! 100-400 for example) means the older lens stops getting produced, but with something like this it's entirely down to the market to decide whether the 85 1.2 continues to get sold, whether a 85 1.2L III ever gets released, or whether it just quietly drops off the list.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*








You knew quite well that this was coming, right?


----------



## vscd (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood? You have to *understand* what _you_ write when you write it. Try it. It helps.



*@neuroanatomist *
The problem seems to be that english is not my native language. I guess you wouldn't be able to talk a few sentences in my language with proper sense...
So, if you want to be arrogant and nitpicking on words then please go on. I meant that the 85L is more sealed than the normal 85mm. Alone from the fact that the rearelement is not moving inside the tubus. The gasket on the bajonet has nothing, I repeat, nothing, todo with the sealing of the lens itself. 



neuroanatomist]
As for your B&H link said:


> You say it's 'quite weathersealed' but this is grammatical nonsense, somewhat like "a little pregnant". Either something is sealed, or it is not sealed.



*@jolyonralph *
Yes, this quote is funny and often heard. But did you realize that weathersealing has a lot of nuances? The 5D Mark III Body was "weathersealed", now the 5D Mark IV Body is "more weathersealed". Wohoooo... how can this be in your definition? Little bit more pregnant? Wow. Seems to be possible. 

Note: My Canon 24-70 2.8L has dust inside, my 85L not. The first is sealed, the second not. Usage is equal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



vscd said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood? You have to *understand* what _you_ write when you write it. Try it. It helps.
> ...



Let's see...English is not your native language, it is mine, and you accuse me of being unable to read it properly? Then call _me_ arrogant? You're being quite petulant (and to be clear, I mean the primary definition of 'quite').





vscd said:


> I meant that the 85L is more sealed than the normal 85mm. Alone from the fact that the rearelement is not moving inside the tubus. The gasket on the bajonet has nothing, I repeat, nothing, todo with the sealing of the lens itself.



Oh, is that what you meant? Interesting that you never mentioned the 85/1.8 until you were called on your mistake regarding the 85L. That's not a language problem, that's a mental problem. Revisionist history is hard when your posts are recorded (but that doesn't stop people from trying, even though it only makes them look silly...did I mention your similarity to the US President?).





vscd said:


> neuroanatomist]
> As for your B&H link said:
> 
> 
> ...


[quote author=Canon Europe]
* Robust build quality*
Canon L-series lenses are built to withstand regular use in the most testing environments. Weather and dust seals provide added protection. A lens hood and pouch are also included.
[/quote]

Do yourself a favor...go check the pages for the TS-E L-series lenses:

https://www.canon.de/lenses/ts-e-17mm-f-4l-lens/ (English version)
https://www.canon.de/lenses/ts-e-24mm-f-3-5l-ii-lens/ (English version)

Do you see the same boilerplate language on those TS-E pages, as well? Are the L-series TS-E lenses weathersealed? Are they 'quite' weathersealed? Feel free to make that claim...no matter how ridiculous you look already, you can always make it worse. Then go check the page for a lens that is actually weather sealed, like the 24/1.4L II:

https://www.canon.de/lenses/ef-24mm-f-1-4l-ii-usm-lens/ (English version)

See how, right there in the list of highlights/benefits, Canon states, "Staub-/Spritzwasserschutz"? That means the 24/1.4L II has 'dust- and splash-protection' (how's my German?), in other words, it is weathersealed. Unlike the 85/1.2L II.

Once again, you should simply admit that you are wrong and move on. With every reply, you make yourself look more foolish and asinine.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

So, turns out there is an official list of canon weathersealed lenses.

http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/technology/eflens-technology.html#tecProof

And guess what lens isn't on there?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

I had no idea that my question, back on page 4, was going to trigger this flamewar.

I regret nothing. 8)

And hey, as a benefit, I learned my 24-70/2.8ii is sealed! I thought the extending barrel was an issue. Now I don't have to worry about it raining at Kona!


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



LonelyBoy said:


> And hey, as a benefit, I learned my 24-70/2.8ii is sealed! I thought the extending barrel was an issue. Now I don't have to worry about it raining at Kona!



Yes, but how? If the extending barrel is wet when the lens is retracted, it brings water into the lens. Where does the water go? Of course Canon is aware of this, but I just don't have much fate in it, compared to a lens that doesn't extend.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Larsskv said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > And hey, as a benefit, I learned my 24-70/2.8ii is sealed! I thought the extending barrel was an issue. Now I don't have to worry about it raining at Kona!
> ...



Duh, the seal wipes it off! 

This really isn't a difficult engineering problem, I used to deal with seals permenantly submerged and under pressure sealing rotating shafts.

I've used my 24-70 f2.8 MkI in heavy rain many times and not given it a thought, mind you the design of the hood is much better than the MkII and gives much more protection. Indeed that was an important part of my decision not to 'upgrade'.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



privatebydesign said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



Yeah when I read about that feature of the V1 I loved it. No idea why people complained that it extended the "wrong" way. They should all do that!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



jolyonralph said:


> So, turns out there is an official list of canon weathersealed lenses.
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/technology/eflens-technology.html#tecProof



That's a great find, thanks! Will be useful as a reference in the future.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > *@neuroanatomist*
> ...



[quote author=Merriam-Webster]
*quite* _adverb_ \ˈkwīt\
1: wholly, completely
2: to an extreme 
3: to a considerable extent
[/quote]

You choose to use a secondary or tertiary definition of the word quite, instead of the primary definition, and expect to be understood? You have to *understand* what _you_ write when you write it. Try it. It helps. 

Oh, and you didn't just state 'quite weathersealed', you also stated, "The body is well sealed." In that context, the primary definition of 'quite' is the logical understanding. Evidently, your logical competence is right up there with your linguistic skills. 

Incidentally, even 'quite weathersealed' as in 'to a fairly significant extent' or 'somewhat' is incorrect. As a Canon rep stated, the 85L II has no special gaskets or seals. 

As for your B&H link, vendors are often wrong. I (and another member) provided information and links directly from Canon...you know, the company that actually makes the lens under discussion. You think a vendor web page is more authoritative? 

As I said...I'm having a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. You should really quit while you're behind: admit your mistake, and move on. I won't be surprised if you're unable to do so. 
[/quote]

Something I didn't learn until a few years ago: usage of 'quite' differs between US English and UK English, and can cause confusion even between native speakers from the two countries. In America, 'quite good' means really rather good, but over here it more often means moderately good, i.e. British English uses 'quite' as less emphatic compared to American - so it's not quite (ha) fair to say one meaning is primary and another tertiary - it depends where one learned English. The tyranny of tiny differences!

Not that I think vscd is correct in his assertions regarding weathersealing


----------



## Khalai (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*

'Nuff said ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



scyrene said:


> Something I didn't learn until a few years ago: usage of 'quite' differs between US English and UK English, and can cause confusion even between native speakers from the two countries. In America, 'quite good' means really rather good, but over here it more often means moderately good, i.e. British English uses 'quite' as less emphatic compared to American - so it's not quite (ha) fair to say one meaning is primary and another tertiary - it depends where one learned English. The tyranny of tiny differences!



If you prefer, you may consult the Oxford English Dictionary, where searching for words like 'color' and labor' redirects to the _proper_  spellings, namely colour and labour. The OED's first definition of quite is, "To the utmost or most absolute extent or degree; absolutely; completely." So if you feel that 'completely' is not the primary definition of the word 'quite', you may want to contact the OED editors and inform them that one of the 600,000 words in their 'definitive record of the English language' is improperly defined. I'd do it, but I'm sure they'd just ignore an American.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



jolyonralph said:


> So, turns out there is an official list of canon weathersealed lenses.
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/technology/eflens-technology.html#tecProof
> 
> And guess what lens isn't on there?



oooh! quite a few missing: 200mmf2.8L, 135L, 85L, all the TS-Es, 70-200F4 (non-IS), 70-200f2.8 (non-IS), 400F5.6L, 180L macro

have I missed any current L glass?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> 'Nuff said ;D


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



Khalai said:


> 'Nuff said ;D



My one ancestral regret is that the American revolution didn't finish the job.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



rfdesigner said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > So, turns out there is an official list of canon weathersealed lenses.
> ...



You missed the 300/4L IS, which like all those lenses you mention is also not a weathersealed lens.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & Three More Lenses Coming at the End of August [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Something I didn't learn until a few years ago: usage of 'quite' differs between US English and UK English, and can cause confusion even between native speakers from the two countries. In America, 'quite good' means really rather good, but over here it more often means moderately good, i.e. British English uses 'quite' as less emphatic compared to American - so it's not quite (ha) fair to say one meaning is primary and another tertiary - it depends where one learned English. The tyranny of tiny differences!
> ...



Heh.

I don't have access to the OED online, unless they've made it free? I think it's worth bearing in mind that dictionaries can be used well or poorly. For instance, some dictionaries list meanings in chronological order, others in the order of what is most used (and in this latter case, they may have a regional bias). Not to mention, some dictionaries are slower than others in reflecting changes in usage - although from what I know, the OED is pretty on the ball, and this usage of 'quite' is longstanding (Wiktionary suggest 19thC onwards; I haven't studied it in detail however). Quoting dictionaries as gospel without context is fraught with danger, however illustrious the institution.

All I'll say is, 'quite' when used to modify an adjective, often has a different emphasis in British English as opposed to American English (and even then, no doubt there are regional differences). This is further complicated as its meaning is heavily modified by the intonation used (*quite* good versus quite *good*).


----------

